# Mobile, AL show & finds



## wonkapete (Apr 11, 2009)

Today was the Mobile bottle show.  Surprisingly, there was a lot of stoneware there, more than in previous years.  However, nearly all from Mississippi and New Orleans.  Not much from Alabama.  









































































 Now, here's what I picked up.

 Robert brought me this Buffalo Rock seltzer






 A killer 2 liter Mr. Pibb and little throwaway Dr Pepper






 A few ACLs..






 A 7up I didn't have and had never seen.. 






 The 7up is from Atlanta..






 embossed ones..

 Thriller - Biloxi, MS
 Nu-Icy - Richmond, KY
 Russ Beverage Co - Mobile, AL
 Sunshine Soda - Perryville, MO
 Zetz - Vicksburg, Miss






 A few more embossed.. 

 The Grapico is from New Orleans.. rest are random Birmingham, Al bottles.






 A few Mobile hutches..






 A few older Palliser bottles from Mobile..


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad someone else has a camera. That's the second of those 7Ups I've seen. Last one sold for around 300 if I remember right. Nice haul.


----------



## madman (Apr 11, 2009)

hey jerry, i really like the 7up and the buffalo rock seltzer bottle, on the 7up tammy did an article in the soda fizz awhile back, and that 7up is pictured with some info very nice wow!    mike


----------



## bamascavenger (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, That ALKALINE 7up is the most sought after types. VERY nice find indeed.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 11, 2009)

My eyes dropped outta my head when I seen that 7-up and I'm diggin that Buffalo Rock seltzer as well.


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 12, 2009)

Great finds and pictures ,i have got to get to a show someday,thanks for posting pictures


----------



## grime5 (Apr 12, 2009)

i would have liked to get a look at all those cokes on that trailor. could have been a good one in there. i also like that 7up later greg


----------

